# Sub avaible in Northern Virginia



## cvitale (Oct 20, 2006)

looking to do a little networking here. i have one truck and my partner has 2 trucks and spreaders on both of them. we have worked with VDOT for the last few years and looking for a change. we are hardworking and dependable, just as our equitment is, and we are looking to find a reliable contractor to form a business relationship with for this comming winter. lets talk!

chris vitale
703-785-0715
AAA Enterprises Snow Removal
Fairfax, Arlington, Northern Virginia


----------

